# MAC Pro in London



## LisaOrestea (Jul 15, 2009)

Do you have to have a MAC pro card to shop at the pro store in london?

I had a look about online but I couldn't really find a definative answer.


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 15, 2009)

I think you only need a pro card for discount but anyone can shop at a pro store x


----------



## mac_freak (Jul 15, 2009)

u can shop there but wnt get a pro discount unlss u have the crd


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jul 15, 2009)

Ah I see. That makes sense.

Are the pro products the same price as the normal mac line?


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 15, 2009)

yes everything is the same price as it would be in the regular line.  when i go to the pro store i always stock up on pigments, glitters and mixing mediums!


----------

